# Any easy way to strain kefir?



## Agape Oaks

I've tried several ways & none are wonderful. I use a wide mouthed glass jar for my kefir. I've tried using a slotted spoon- takes forever, tried a strainer- got all over the counter....& the grains clogged the holes so it took forever. Most recently I'm using the netting stuff from the fabric store, in a large funnel. Seems there must be an easier way!


----------



## Sondra

I use a big plastic strainer with no problems but I put it on top of my 2 gal bucket. Chisty uses some sort of fish strainer.


----------



## Sondra

> I use a green gold fish net that is just for my kefir


----------



## Agape Oaks

Sondra said:


> I use a big plastic strainer with no problems but I put it on top of my 2 gal bucket. Chisty uses some sort of fish strainer.


OK- I do have my milk bucket that I guess I could strain into & then just pour into a glass jar......will try that out tonight


----------



## Guest

I got my idea for a strainer from Christy... a green fish net. They can be found in the pet department at Wal-Mart for really cheap and it works great!

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I use bridal netting. I keep my kefir grains inside a bundle of the netting, and hang it in the milk. This way I just lift it out, I can even rinse him off if I need to. No more freaking straining....

In a larger jar, I sort of swish him around to get some of the thicker stuff off the outside of the netting before putting him in fresh milk. I use a clean jar each time I move him, just cap the old one and refridgerate to use. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

OH now I like that. Off to the store tomarrow to get some other sewing stuff so will get me some.


----------



## Agape Oaks

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I use bridal netting. I keep my kefir grains inside a bundle of the netting, and hang it in the milk. This way I just lift it out, I can even rinse him off if I need to. No more freaking straining....
> 
> In a larger jar, I sort of swish him around to get some of the thicker stuff off the outside of the netting before putting him in fresh milk. I use a clean jar each time I move him, just cap the old one and refridgerate to use. Vicki


That's what I was using.....just didn't seem to work as well- the kefir wasn't as thick. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Sondra

got me some Vicki net today so will give it a try.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

The holes in the bridal veil material are big enough to let milk in and kefir nastyness out. Course I use mine up with my smoothy and feeding the rest to my dogs, so mine really doesn't have a chance to get really thick anyway. Vicki


----------



## Guest

I had mine contained in a mesh tea strainer a few years ago. It never got very thick that way but it was easy because I didn't have to mess with straining. I think if you want it really thick, it works better to have the grains free in the milk. 

Christy


----------



## Sondra

Will let you know how this net works for me this week


----------



## Patty13637

I put my strainer on top of a large pan and pour it thru. Sometimes I have to move it around with my hand but no biggie.


Patty


----------



## Sondra

Just to let you know my Kefir came out nice and thick using Vicki's netting.


----------



## Guest

Great! I have some netting that I can use  That will be much quicker that straining.


----------



## Sondra

now I probably had 1 cup kefir in 1/2 gal milk but was quick just over night out and in frig couple days.


----------



## Agape Oaks

Sondra said:


> Just to let you know my Kefir came out nice and thick using Vicki's netting.


OK- how did you do it? I used the netting like ballerinas use, put the kefir in it & tied it closed, then put it in the milk. did/t get thick


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

My netting is the same size as the jar just taller. I pull it out of the milk it was in, let it drip good, then put it into the new jar, with the top open. I pour the new milk in with the kefir, the netting is lining the jar, touching the glass. When you want to strain them out, pull it together and up, I let it drip while I make my smoothy. And go on. I do end up having to use a new netting eventually but still haven't gone through my 1 yard I purchased. I rinse out the old netting unless it's really thick. Then it grosses me out and I throw it away. I need to make my smoothy in the evening, the whole beer milk thing makes me gag! Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature

I use the green fishnet like you would get at a pet shop or pet dept. at wally world. A new one of course. It fits the top of a gallon jar perfectly.


----------

